# Stop Word List - SEO Websites



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

For those interested this is a list of stops words you shouldn’t place in your title. Stop words water down title tag’s keyword density. Google and MSN ignore them leaving a blank space for those characters. 

able
about
above
abroad
according
accordingly
across
actually
adj
after
afterwards
again
against
ago
ahead
ain't
all
allow
allows
almost
alone
along
alongside
already
also
although
always
am
amid
amidst
among
amongst
an
and
another
any
anybody
anyhow
anyone
anything
anyway
anyways
anywhere
apart
appear
appreciate
appropriate
are
aren't
around
as
a's
aside
ask
asking
associated
at
available
away
awfully
back
backward
backwards
be
became
because
become
becomes
becoming
been
before
beforehand
begin
behind
being
believe
below
beside
besides
best
better
between
beyond
both
brief
but
by
came
can
cannot
cant
can't
caption
cause
causes
certain
certainly
changes
clearly
c'mon
co
co.
com
come
comes
concerning
consequently
consider
considering
contain
containing
contains
corresponding
could
couldn't
course
c's
currently
dare
daren't
definitely
described
despite
did
didn't
different
directly
do
does
doesn't
doing
done
don't
down
downwards
during
each
edu
eg
eight
eighty
either
else
elsewhere
end
ending
enough
entirely
especially
et
etc
even
ever
evermore
every
everybody
everyone
everything
everywhere
ex
exactly
example
except
fairly
far
farther
few
fewer
fifth
first
five
followed
following
follows
for
forever
former
formerly
forth
forward
found
four
from
further
furthermore
get
gets
getting
given
gives
go
goes
going
gone
got
gotten
greetings
had
hadn't
half
happens
hardly
has
hasn't
have
haven't
having
he
he'd
he'll
hello
help
hence
her
here
hereafter
hereby
herein
here's
hereupon
hers
herself
he's
hi
him
himself
his
hither
hopefully
how
howbeit
however
hundred
i'd
ie
if
ignored
i'll
i'm
immediate
in
inasmuch
inc
inc.
indeed
indicate
indicated
indicates
inner
inside
insofar
instead
into
inward
is
isn't
it
it'd
it'll
its
it's
itself
i've
just
k
keep
keeps
kept
know
known
knows
last
lately
later
latter
latterly
least
less
lest
let
let's
like
liked
likely
likewise
little
look
looking
looks
low
lower
ltd
made
mainly
make
makes
many
may
maybe
mayn't
me
mean
meantime
meanwhile
merely
might
mightn't
mine
minus
miss
more
moreover
most
mostly
mr
mrs
much
must
mustn't
my
myself
name
namely
nd
near
nearly
necessary
need
needn't
needs
neither
never
neverf
neverless
nevertheless
new
next
nine
ninety
no
nobody
non
none
nonetheless
noone
no-one
nor
normally
not
nothing
notwithstanding
novel
now
nowhere
obviously
of
off
often
oh
ok
okay
old
on
once
one
ones
one's
only
onto
opposite
or
other
others
otherwise
ought
oughtn't
our
ours
ourselves
out
outside
over
overall
own
particular
particularly
past
per
perhaps
placed
please
plus
possible
presumably
probably
provided
provides
que
quite
qv
rather
rd
re
really
reasonably
recent
recently
regarding
regardless
regards
relatively
respectively
right
round
said
same
saw
say
saying
says
second
secondly
see
seeing
seem
seemed
seeming
seems
seen
self
selves
sensible
sent
serious
seriously
seven
several
shall
shan't
she
she'd
she'll
she's
should
shouldn't
since
six
so
some
somebody
someday
somehow
someone
something
sometime
sometimes
somewhat
somewhere
soon
sorry
specified
specify
specifying
still
sub
such
sup
sure
take
taken
taking
tell
tends
th
than
thank
thanks
thanx
that
that'll
thats
that's
that've
the
their
theirs
them
themselves
then
thence
there
thereafter
thereby
there'd
therefore
therein
there'll
there're
theres
there's
thereupon
there've
these
they
they'd
they'll
they're
they've
thing
things
think
third
thirty
this
thorough
thoroughly
those
though
three
through
throughout
thru
thus
till
to
together
too
took
toward
towards
tried
tries
truly
try
trying
t's
twice
two
un
under
underneath
undoing
unfortunately
unless
unlike
unlikely
until
unto
up
upon
upwards
us
use
used
useful
uses
using
usually
v
value
various
versus
very
via
viz
vs
want
wants
was
wasn't
way
we
we'd
welcome
well
we'll
went
were
we're
weren't
we've
what
whatever
what'll
what's
what've
when
whence
whenever
where
whereafter
whereas
whereby
wherein
where's
whereupon
wherever
whether
which
whichever
while
whilst
whither
who
who'd
whoever
whole
who'll
whom
whomever
who's
whose
why
will
willing
wish
with
within
without
wonder
won't
would
wouldn't
yes
yet
you
you'd
you'll
your
you're
yours
yourself
yourselves
you've
zero


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Search engines don't consider stop words (words that are extremely common in the English language) in order to speed up search results and save disk space.

But you have to consider a consumer that sees SERP results. A title should be both optimized for the engines but also for eyeballs that will be scanning that first page. It has to be readable and convincing for someone to click on it.

For best practices, place your top keywords toward the beginning of the title tag, keep the entire title under 70 characters in length (engines ignore the rest), and consider if it's readable when it comes up amongst other SERPS.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

I think with google you will now need to keep your title to around 64 characters.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

You remove stop words to rank higher :thumbup: as they water down your keywords. I'm also reviewing changing the way we write our descriptions too. Google is always changing so we try to keep up with all the new information out there.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

Pressure Cleaning said:


> You remove stop words to rank higher :thumbup: as they water down your keywords. I'm also reviewing changing the way we write our descriptions too. Google is always changing so we try to keep up with all the new information out there.


:huh: Not sure I understand what your talking about. Would you mind posting a couple of examples as an illustration please?


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

Pressure Washing Maryland *instead of* Pressure Washing in Maryland

Deck Cleaning|Sealing *instead of* Deck cleaning and sealing 

This is for those that build or are building websites. Check the list above and remove any stop words that may be in your title as it could help increase your sites ranking.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*www order your skilled com*

Where is your traffic coming from on your site? Is it all paid adds. i see 2 domains linking to your URL.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

This is a all new site site built a month ago. This site was on another server, I moved it. No paid ads. We rank bottom first page, 2, 3 page for local keywords. Not sure we will rank well before the season starts but we have a mean offline marketing game. I just made some changes to the site this weekend.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

This is just a tip for those that want to rank better. Removing stop words help with site ranking. We may rank even lower because I'm playing with a new way to write meta tags I seen an article on it last week. We are already at the bottom so I can play a little.  This isn't my first website build I'm confident that we will gain our number one spot back. However this suggestion isn't about my site. :no:


----------



## Langpony (Nov 29, 2010)

Good thing to know about title. I will check my titles to make sure Google and Bing will index them right.

___________
Mike
Vancouver painting
Vancouver commercial painting
Vancouver painting contractor


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is a link with a little more info http://www.articlegeek.com/internet/seo_search_engine_optimization/steps_before_website_traffic.htm


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

You can use them in the title, just remove them from the title tag, or H1 tag. No one wants to read a title that is optimized for search engines, not people.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Well I guess I'm sunk then since I have a stop word right in the middle of my company name 

*Valenti* *AND Sons* *Painting*


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

Bobbo,

At least you have what you do in the URL, so don't worry about it. There are a million other things you can do to rank besides having filler words in your page titles. Like having a sound Google Places page for one.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I am a firm believer that having your company name in your title tag is a waste of very valuable space. Its very easy to optimize a tag and still make it coherent and more importantly, relevant to searchers.


----------

